# Faint metallic jingling sound when off throttle / very light throttle application??



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

I have a faint metallic jingling sound when either coming off idle, or constant while barely applying throttle (not enough to maintain or increase speed, very light application).... it sounds almost like a dry-clutch plates jingling around... coming from beneath the arm-rest area / further back in the car.
Any ideas? *Greatly appreciated*!!


----------



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Faint metallic jingling sound when off throttle / very ligh ... (ScottieDucati)*

Update, the sound also happens when going down the road and placed into Neutral. It happens in any situation where the transmission is not under loading.


----------



## temagnus2004 (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Faint metallic jingling sound when off throttle / very ligh ... (ScottieDucati)*

It is tough at the very least to diagnose from within the drivers seat to say the least! It could be anything from a broken exhaust hanger to a downcomer heat shield loose. Put it up on a lift and see what happens







hopefully it will be very minor


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Faint metallic jingling sound when off throttle / very ligh ... (temagnus2004)*

my vote is still heat shield


----------



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Faint metallic jingling sound when off throttle / very ligh ... (jettasmooth)*

*DOH* Car was in the shop most of the week, getting alllllll new motor mounts. Took a wee bit longer than expected and.... completely forgot about the noise. Although it is definitely much improved w/ the new mounts?!? 
Bahhhhhhh


----------



## ScottieDucati (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: Faint metallic jingling sound when off throttle / very ligh ... (ScottieDucati)*

Just in case anyone out there was wondering.....
It was my center drive shaft. More specifically, the rear CV joint.
Got a freshly rebuilt one in and no more jangling sound!


----------

